# 62ssrag LIL Store.



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Decided to make my own topic since i'm selling things here and there through various topics. Just trying to get my piece of the pie. Just a sample in the pic. of styles I have now.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

I deal with Dayton, Zenith, Tru Rays, Tru Spoke and a little bit of Roadster. I dealt with some peoples on Layitlow alreadies I have 3 sets of dayton onhand a set og Tru rays and a rebuilt set of tru spoke with spinners and spacers. Let me know if I can help you out. All in 14" for now cuase thats my preference but will start looking out for 13". This is not a full time gig for me just a side thing.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> Decided to make my own topic since i'm selling things here and there through various topics. Just trying to get my piece of the pie. Just a sample in the pic. of styles I have now.


HOW MUCH ALL CHROME? 14'S D'Z


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> Decided to make my own topic since i'm selling things here and there through various topics. Just trying to get my piece of the pie. Just a sample in the pic. of styles I have now.


Cool bro..


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Price on truspokes


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

$1500 on tru spoke 45 spokes


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

any single 14x7 or 13x7 72 all chrome daytons ?:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

No just sets


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

14x7 spoke gold centers real good street set.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> 14x7 spoke gold centers real good street set.



CLEAN!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Having problems posting pics with my phone but anyways can sen pics thru picture mail if anybody interstead in the daytons i have for sale or even the tru rays with tires


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> 14x7 spoke gold centers real good street set.


Pm me price on these


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Pm me price on
> Check your pm homie


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> I deal with Dayton, Zenith, Tru Rays, Tru Spoke and a little bit of Roadster. I dealt with some peoples on Layitlow alreadies I have 3 sets of dayton onhand a set og Tru rays and a rebuilt set of tru spoke with spinners and spacers. Let me know if I can help you out. All in 14" for now cuase thats my preference but will start looking out for 13". This is not a full time gig for me just a side thing.


are you rebuilding wheels or just selling wheel that you find????


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

If your local i can have your wheels done for you im not really trying ship back and forth i find it better for me to deql locally and in cash. And yes buy selling trading thats how i do it. Not trying to take food off the table.


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

How much for the Dayton's for a 76 Glasshouse?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody interstead in 15" og daytons with stainless spokes real clean set run them as is or rebuild in 13"-14" with og parts $500


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

62ssrag said:


> Anybody interstead in 15" og daytons with stainless spokes real clean set run them as is or rebuild in 13"-14" with og parts $500


ttt


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ttt


Tijuas was nice today next time gonna stop by your shop.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT have tru rays on cokers cant post pics if anyone intestead


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

lug pattern? price?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

sixo said:


> lug pattern? price?


5x4.75, 5x4.5, 5x5 $1200 59-60 spinners, coker 5,20's real good street set $1200 pm me your phone number can send pics


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> 14x7 spoke gold centers real good street set.


props to Gabril from OurStyle CC for jumping on the center golds


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

chrome with gold nips 13x7 88 spoke daytons with china knockoffs and adaptors tires need to be replaced $600 local pick up pm me i can send pics to phone. nice street wheels.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Posting for da homie..

































TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Posting for da homie..
> 
> View attachment 548770
> 
> ...


 WHAT SIZE? HOW MUCH?:dunno:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

exotic rider said:


> WHAT SIZE? HOW MUCH?:dunno:


all 14" except the gold nips those are 13" 88 spokes. pm me with your intersert im really trying to sell locally. Thanx to Roadstar for looking out.


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)

hi can pm how much for these set..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> TTT have tru rays on cokers cant post pics if anyone intestead


Trade you 5 all chrome 88 Daytons


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Trade you 5 all chrome 88 Daytons


with dayton knock offs and black dayton ceramic chips????


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Posting for da homie..
> 
> View attachment 548770
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> with dayton knock offs and black dayton ceramic chips????


Done what's your location?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

lone one said:


> hi can pm how much for these set..


still got these? they would look good on my duece...


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

​TTT


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

88 spoke w/ gold nips sold to the homie JYNXED32


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

x2:yes:


lone one said:


> hi can pm how much for these set..


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

62ssrag said:


> 88 spoke w/ gold nips sold to the homie JYNXED32



TTT FOR THE HOMIE! Thanks for hooking it up


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

JINXED32 said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE! Thanks for hooking it up


thank you bro. TTT pm with your interest


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT got them LA wire adaptors


----------



## jermaine33 (Sep 30, 2005)

Good lookn out on the hard to find adapters for my la wire wheels. It took only 3 days for me to get them. Wow!!! That was fast. 100% satisfied


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

jermaine33 said:


> Good lookn out on the hard to find adapters for my la wire wheels. It took only 3 days for me to get them. Wow!!! That was fast. 100% satisfied


thank you bro.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT anyone looking for 13" restored truspoke with all hardware or restored truray 14" with octagon caps. Pm if interstead


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SALES HOMIE


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

EZUP62 said:


> TTT GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SALES HOMIE


Thanx bro.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you brother! I have restored tru rsys and tru spokes in stock give yourself the gift of wire wheels this xmas.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT got a few goodies for new years day if anyone interstead.


----------



## Crash1964 (Jun 9, 2011)

What else you got?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

any bolt ons 80 spoke 13x7


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

lonnie said:


> any bolt ons 80 spoke 13x7


no only bolt on are a restored 60 spoke tru ray set and a restored 45 spoke tru spoke 13" set. these are the bolt ons to have!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

An here they be..


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT for some holiday wheels!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT hit me if you like the tru rays14" or tru spokes 13"


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

How much for the tru rays


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

BULLY said:


> How much for the tru rays


pm sent


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

pm sent....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Forgot bout my topic on layitlow anyways i got these clean 14" og daytons hit me up wheels only or can work out package with tires and accessories. Daytons are prestamped from 93


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh yeah on the above wheels they have been tuned up by zeus wire wheels with new silicon and he went through them tighten up spokes and checking for trueness.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Got thrse zeus built chrome and gold 13x7 100 spokes pm if interstead


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Booyaa! show condition 14x7 72 spoke og prestamped dayton with new in box dayton knock off and new china adaptors pm if interstead


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Mas goodies!!


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

13" tru rays sold


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

I can have your tru classics, tru rays, tru spokes restored and even made into a custom 13". Like these in the pic.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1363810
> I can have your tru classics, tru rays, tru spokes restored and even made into a custom 13". Like these in the pic.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jgraza17 (Dec 28, 2012)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1363802
> 13" tru rays sale pending just posting in case sale falls through. Skip the swapmeet tomorrow get what you need here


How much? Pm price. Thanks


----------



## jgraza17 (Dec 28, 2012)

How much for 72 spoke show chrome dayton 14"?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

jgraza17 said:


> How much for 72 spoke show chrome dayton 14"?


Pm sent


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PM me $$ for 72s n location thxs


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

laylo67 said:


> PM me $$ for 72s n location thxs


Pm sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*T*T*T*


----------



## jar079 (Mar 28, 2014)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1363810
> I can have your tru classics, tru rays, tru spokes restored and even made into a custom 13". Like these in the pic.



Those look familiar, i am still looking for og caps.. supp Balt


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

jar079 said:


> Those look familiar, i am still looking for og caps.. supp Balt
> View attachment 1383513


Sup bro. There is a set 8f classic caps with the madillion on layitlow with caps for a good ass price. If you want the 59 60 spinner check out the carshop in orange. Bout $350+ tax.


----------



## jar079 (Mar 28, 2014)

62ssrag said:


> Sup bro. There is a set 8f classic caps with the madillion on layitlow with caps for a good ass price. If you want the 59 60 spinner check out the carshop in orange. Bout $350+ tax.


koo thanks bro..


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

looking to cyber monday these bitches!!


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1363786
> Booyaa! show condition 14x7 72 spoke og prestamped dayton with new in box dayton knock off and new china adaptors pm if interstead


Bump on these too


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1492298
> looking to cyber monday these bitches!!


Lol... Nice!!


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1492298
> looking to cyber monday these bitches!!


SOLD,SOLD,SOLD!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT ANY ZENITH CHIPS FOR CYBER MONDAY?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

View attachment 1493066


MR.59 said:


> GOT ANY ZENITH CHIPS FOR CYBER MONDAY?


Got some zenith Campbell chips blue w/ brown eagle, and some core wheels with a corvette offset. There perfect for rebuilding.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

View attachment 1493074


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1363810
> I can have your tru classics, tru rays, tru spokes restored and even made into a custom 13". Like these in the pic.


How much to redo 14s? Also price to convert to 13s


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> GOT ANY ZENITH CHIPS FOR CYBER MONDAY?


I do if he dont


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I do if he dont



CALL ME


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

13x7 88 spokes chrome and gold built by zeus wire wheels pm me if interstead $1500 + shipping paypal ready


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bump fo da homie?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I do if he dont


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> x2:yes:


U still got these


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------

